
Ask HN: What would be the perfect solution for Universal Basic Income (UBI)? - Biba89
Following up on this post: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23993259<p>I have gone through more than 500 comments and saw a lot of suggestions how UBI can work. A lot of people assume that this is the example how it can work:<p>Every person will get something like $40.000 yearly as UBI + the salary they earn. But, the biggest challenge is what happens with renting and education prices and if it will go up then.<p>I was thinking and summarizing that something like this can be a solution:<p>Every family gets a house (there are well prefabricated houses for less than $40.000) in the first year (something like an Universal Basic House) and then everybody gets something like $40.000 per year.<p>I would like to hear your opinions and suggestions as it is not so easy to go through 1800 comments and analyze everything.<p>Thanks.
======
TomMarius
My idea: Every family (couple+one or more kids) that does not own a home is
able to live in a public house that has a robotized vertical farming aquaponic
system designed to feed a family of five, what they do with any surplus is up
to them. Singles/couples share houses. No money.

~~~
Biba89
I like this idea :)

